
Clang compiles much slower and bigger Firefox binaries than GCC 8/9 - pyler
https://hubicka.blogspot.com/2018/12/even-more-fun-with-building-and.html
======
secure
Actual title is “Even more fun with building and benchmarking Firefox with GCC
and Clang”. The article is actually way more nuanced than the current title.

~~~
dang
Yes. Editorializing like that breaks the site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).
That led a bunch of users to correctly flag this post, which meant that
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18794382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18794382)
made the front page even if it was posted later.

We've moved most of the comments from this thread into that one.

